# I'm moving to the US, are there any Urbs out there and where?



## stuff_it (Jan 18, 2018)

I'm hoping someone will be in the SF Bay area, but I'm still not totally sure where I'm going. If I can't find friends to see where I'm going, my mum is threatening to come with me even though I'm 40.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 18, 2018)

good luck in california, stuff_it


----------



## petee (Jan 18, 2018)

I'm in nyc, but i was in SF/berkeley for four days once, so i know everything about it.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jan 18, 2018)

I lived in California for about 3 years. SF is a great city, albeit pricey to live there. 

I don’t know if there’s a Bay Area equivalent but I joined a Facebook group called “Brits in LA” which was a very useful resource for finding out about getting set up as a newly arrived immigrant.


----------



## ska invita (Jan 18, 2018)

skyscraper101 said:


> I lived in California for about 3 years. SF is a great city, albeit pricey to live there.
> 
> I don’t know if there’s a Bay Area equivalent but I joined a Facebook group called “Brits in LA” which was a very useful resource for finding out about getting set up as a newly arrived immigrant.


Facebook: BAY AREA SOCIAL GROUP PEOPLE IN THEIR 40s

Good luck stuffy! How long are you out there for? Have got a visa sorted?


----------



## 1927 (Jan 18, 2018)

If you're travelling form the UK to US i hope you have a conviction! Im starting to think its compulsory!


----------



## stuff_it (Jan 19, 2018)

1927 said:


> If you're travelling form the UK to US i hope you have a conviction! Im starting to think its compulsory!


I have a US passport, so it wouldn't matter if I did (I don't).


----------

